# Once I purchase Opentshirts $199 package



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Once I purchase the opentshirts package what additional purchasing will I need to make?


----------



## DCScreenPrint (Feb 13, 2014)

I was thinking about using this service also opentshirts looks nice and exactly what we are requiring 

Has anyone used this 199 special? Any info would be nice


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

I too purchased the $199.00 pkg.
Now building a site that allows the integration , no luck so far..still waiting.
we did not use opensource for hosting, so that May create a problem ? 
russellpro.ca


----------



## DCScreenPrint (Feb 13, 2014)

I ended up signing up for it as well and for the 20 minutes I've spent setting it up it looks promising but I am just barely glancing at it not even barely begun to make it look like we want it to

The design program seems to work well and there is a ton of videos on how to start setting everything up

Deco network is probably good for a company that is looking for a complete business management program but for a company that just requires design software with no monthly cost besides hosting this is perfect 

But like I said we will see its functionality and ease of use


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

"functionality and ease of use"
I think is what people who entertain the idea of using openshirts is looking for.
So do tell..
"functionality and ease of use"
and a link to your site when you're set up.

Inksoft looks good, but a couple thousand dollars to test drive it, is a little rich.
Why not a 30 day trial, let people get hooked on how great it is..then they just can't leave.??


----------



## Joj (Mar 29, 2014)

I started to purchase the $199 special, but I'm just not sure. Did anyone purchase it, have their site up and running smoothly?


----------



## DCScreenPrint (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm still messing with it but you can check out mine that I did with the 199 package

DC Screen Printing


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

Joj said:


> I started to purchase the $199 special, but I'm just not sure. Did anyone purchase it, have their site up and running smoothly?


I purchased the $199 and $45 for a template when I email open shirts to send info to get that page set up help..
it gets kicked back most times? Once in 10 it goes through??
They suggested hosting with openshirts.
I host with BellCanadahosting.
First time that has ever been an issue.

One of those things where you Wish it would work for you.
I'd love to see and hear of others who have some success and some advise on "how to" get started with Open shirts.
couple hundred bucks, ok that's nothing... Now what?
I tried downloading software to start on my own, but can't get the download to start.

I've got a crappy site with Wix (My fault not theirs) and now have a plan for what I want in a new site.
Openshirts-Inksoft_deco seems to be the top 3 discussed in this forum that I have seen.
Inksoft designer looks most "end user" friendly though.

A lot of time and work will go into building this.
We want to choose the path of least resistance.


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

DCScreenPrint said:


> I'm still messing with it but you can check out mine that I did with the 199 package
> 
> DC Screen Printing



Wow, I like your site.
Well done.
Prices too cheap, lol you'll make us look expensive.

How long did it take to get that up and going ?
$199 ??

Thanks for sharing
Steve.
russellpro.ca


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

I bought the open shirts setup, and use it on Host Gator. There is a learning curve but once you get the hang of it it starts to shape up pretty quickly. 

Frankly I can't say enough good about the guys at Open Cart/ Open Tshirts. There is a huge amount of work setting up a descent looking store, but damn I never quit marveling about how pro it looks once you get going.


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

ShirlandDesign said:


> I bought the open shirts setup, and use it on Host Gator. There is a learning curve but once you get the hang of it it starts to shape up pretty quickly.
> 
> Frankly I can't say enough good about the guys at Open Cart/ Open Tshirts. There is a huge amount of work setting up a descent looking store, but damn I never quit marveling about how pro it looks once you get going.


Great to hear you have the good support.
Did you do all the work yourself ?
What is your site address ?


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, I do the work myself....I have more time than money. lol. Honestly though I want the control. At the risk of sounding like a horses @SS, there are a lot of vendors (transfer, clip art, hosting, etc.) out there that data mine for your markets. I know you are publishing this information in the end anyway, but just as a matter of course I don't discuss marketing.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm not sure why the ss in @SS linked to a member profile, it wasn't me or me doing it, at least not intentionally.


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

ShirlandDesign said:


> Yeah, I do the work myself....I have more time than money. lol. Honestly though I want the control. At the risk of sounding like a horses @SS, there are a lot of vendors (transfer, clip art, hosting, etc.) out there that data mine for your markets. I know you are publishing this information in the end anyway, but just as a matter of course I don't discuss marketing.


I have no idea what that all meant, lol .
Is that related to what is your website address ?
google shirtland design and nowhere does a website relating to t shirts pop up.?


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Your web site shows how you make your pitch and to whom, so I only advertise it to prospects, not to peers. I don't show examples of my work, and if a vendor want's my promotional materials I find a different vendor. Kind of paranoid I know, but the only thing worse in business than reinventing the wheel, is reinventing a square wheel. i.e. plagiarism is a great starting point in nearly all of the shops I've worked in. Shirt designs, promotional materials, prospect lists. In direct response you end up publishing your best work anyway, but you might as well not start out stuffing peoples swipe files for them.


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

Ah ok, so you have a Specific Client base for your site and it is just for them, not for the general public to go purchase from. 
It is not for Joe Blo to go design and buy T shirts from.
YOU decide who gets to shop with your store.
Different strategy , but whatever works for your business model.
Guess you save big on advertising, lol.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Do to severe market fragmentation shotgun marketing is losing it's effectiveness. The site is open to any comer (I use a DBA that fits the brand, as opposed to my LLCs name) but I chase specific niches in specific ways. And all this from someone who doesn't discuss marketing. lol.


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

ShirlandDesign said:


> Do to severe market fragmentation shotgun marketing is losing it's effectiveness. The site is open to any comer (I use a DBA that fits the brand, as opposed to my LLCs name) but I chase specific niches in specific ways. And all this from someone who doesn't discuss marketing. lol.


I may need to go back to school because I have no idea what that all means. 

I just wanted to visit your website to see i how you made out with open shirts since i was considering using them and wanted to see a few sites with happy customers.

Seems like you don't want to share or whatever you were saying that I don't understand.
Maybe I'll come across it by accident one day.lol


----------



## DCScreenPrint (Feb 13, 2014)

So for 199 really what you are getting is the clip art pack and the upload your own artwork 

opentshirts installs it all 

if you were to purchase them by them self and not part of the pro package it would still be 199 

You can go with the default or basic theme but for 45 they install the pro theme and it does offer some cooler features that aren't on the basic theme

And I went with the opentshirts hosting for 7.99 a month I have other sites being hosted somewhere else but their hosting works really well and their support staff gets stuff done and you know that it's going to work because opentshirts and opencart doesn't work on all hosting platforms so their hosting just seemed like the easiest best way to go and really 7.99 a month really isn't that bad you get unlimited bandwidth unlimited email accounts

It is pretty easy to set it up there are a ton of videos out there to help


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

I was paying open shirts $29.99/mo (Paid $199 + $45) but never got the upload as I needed to send them info, But email was getting kicked back.
So cancelled the 29.99/mo hosting.. and gave up.

I may try again..
If my email can get through.

I currently use WIX for my site. We have sports retail as well as other stuff..
I wonder if I could have a link on (custom shirts) on my site that goes to a open shirts website, requires me to host with 2 hosting companies though.?


----------



## DCScreenPrint (Feb 13, 2014)

If I were you I would have opened a support ticket from the opentshirts hosting site or contact opentshirts support they would always answer me back within an hour or two

It is a bit weird that your emails were kicked back
Was the email you were sending from under the same domain that they were hosting?

Because for some reason if you are they can't contact you at that domain until you open the email account under their server


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

No I didn't follow through with the email set up, needed old hosting info etc.. to switch everything over.
Got nervous to switch since we have to monitor emails hourly, and to be down even 1 day would be not acceptable.
It's not expensive enough to make people want it badly enough..lol.


----------



## ronaldonyc (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi
Does anyone knows if Opentshirts is still open? Because I tried to contact them through email and nobody answered me..... I'm afraid because I bought their new package for $349,99 and my purchase is still in processing....maybe because I live in Brazil or they close the store and their site is still open.


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

ronaldonyc said:


> Hi
> Does anyone knows if Opentshirts is still open? Because I tried to contact them through email and nobody answered me..... I'm afraid because I bought their new package for $349,99 and my purchase is still in processing....maybe because I live in Brazil or they close the store and their site is still open.


Me too, $249.00 and never got a reply to set up..
Lost money, and I gave up.. easy come, easy go, I guess eh. lol it's only money.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

I set mine up myself for free on my test site. I used a different template that I purchased on the past so actual cost is around $50. My issue is the amount of time I have to spent on every single product to set up the apparel colors and the use of Flash instead of HTML5. So my real website uses WordPress with WooCommerce and GravityForms until I have a ton of free time.

Test site: http://lesstalk.com

Real site: http://lehighvalleyprinting.com

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

lvprinting said:


> I set mine up myself for free on my test site. I used a different template that I purchased on the past so actual cost is around $50. My issue is the amount of time I have to spent on every single product to set up the apparel colors and the use of Flash instead of HTML5. So my real website uses WordPress with WooCommerce and GravityForms until I have a ton of free time.
> 
> Test site: Screen Printing Company
> 
> ...


Maybe, I'll try again, you have a good start on it I would say, not bad at all.


----------



## Whittierink (May 21, 2013)

I also did the web site with open cart for my clothing line but will start doing another for my print shop soon it takes a lot of work I tried to hire people cheap but you know the old saying you get what you pay for I taught myself how to do everything even photography editing the picture with the guy standing is my first picture it looks grungy so I left it like that but the rest I edited and came out great check it out highvoltagewear.com


----------

